# Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis amplexus



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

During my daily lights out regime, I spotted that one of my pairs of Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis (Tiger Monkey Frogs) were getting busy. Completely took me by surprise as they are currently in the 'dry spell' with only a very light mist every other day. Now got to track where she takes the little male as their setup is quite a heavily planted terrarium. There are plenty of good sized leaves where she can wrap the clusters of eggs however this had kind of through a spanner in the works as I would have normally moved the Tigers into a separate breeding enclosure before hand dohhh' :no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> During my daily lights out regime, I spotted that one of my pairs of Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis (Tiger Monkey Frogs) were getting busy. Completely took me by surprise as they are currently in the 'dry spell' with only a very light mist every other day. Now got to track where she takes the little male as their setup is quite a heavily planted terrarium. There are plenty of good sized leaves where she can wrap the clusters of eggs however this had kind of through a spanner in the works as I would have normally moved the Tigers into a separate breeding enclosure before hand dohhh' :no1:
> 
> image


Kewl! What is their life-cycle/development etc?


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

YES! Congrats and hopefully you'll get the result you're after :2thumb:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Kewl! What is their life-cycle/development etc?


In theory Ron this should not happen right now but something must have triggered them off. I have tracked a lot of recent activity with my males becoming ever more vocal. Quite bizarre really has nothing has changed that I can put my finger on. 

Normally they have to be cycled like many frogs. A good dry season with heavy feeding (their current situation) followed by a wet season heavy misting etc... Females will then encase and wrap the eggs in provided foliage with egg numbers around 30-50. Just baffled as to what the trigger is...?

Male is still wrapped around her and are still in visual sight so I've got the rearing chamber ready for the eggs as no doubt she will be depositing these in the most precarious place in the viv with the next few nights. Need to cut the entire stem of the leave away from the plant and get these into the chamber before the others find them.



ronnyjodes said:


> YES! Congrats and hopefully you'll get the result you're after :2thumb:


 Let's hope mate, albeit not the best time of year.


----------



## citezenhead (Jun 23, 2009)

Just a thought bud, but all this rain we've had may have increased the ambient humidity in your area perhaps, or maybe they have picked up on the change in air pressure (could it be a natural breeding cue just before the rainy season?) just a thought.


Congratulations though, I've been following your build threads and your new rack is looking awesome by the way (never in a million years would I thought to use polycarbonate, genius)


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> In theory Ron this should not happen right now but something must have triggered them off. I have tracked a lot of recent activity with my males becoming ever more vocal. Quite bizarre really has nothing has changed that I can put my finger on.
> 
> Normally they have to be cycled like many frogs. A good dry season with heavy feeding (their current situation) followed by a wet season heavy misting etc... Females will then encase and wrap the eggs in provided foliage with egg numbers around 30-50. Just baffled as to what the trigger is...?
> 
> ...


Well, best of luck mate, it would be great to see how it works out.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

citezenhead said:


> Just a thought bud, but all this rain we've had may have increased the ambient humidity in your area perhaps, or maybe they have picked up on the change in air pressure (could it be a natural breeding cue just before the rainy season?) just a thought.
> 
> 
> Congratulations though, I've been following your build threads and your new rack is looking awesome by the way (never in a million years would I thought to use polycarbonate, genius)


I had something similar earlier in the year with my USA green tree frogs- it chucked it down constantly for over a week, the female ballooned, there was amplexus but nothing ever came of it as I guess it wasn't a long enough atmospheric change. Hopefully this won't happen here but like you say James, it's not an ideal time but fingers crossed for you all the same.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

citezenhead said:


> Just a thought bud, but all this rain we've had may have increased the ambient humidity in your area perhaps, or maybe they have picked up on the change in air pressure (could it be a natural breeding cue just before the rainy season?) just a thought.


I think logically you could be right as there is no other explanation.

Here is the pair after I delicately removed them last night. Was not comfortable in leaving them in the crystal maze.


----------

